# Training DVD / Video



## ScottVD (Jan 19, 2011)

I'm 32 years old - started snowboarding two seasons ago with a total of ~60 days between the two. I'd like to increase by jibbing and freestyle skills - learn to do more off a jump etc.

I've read/searched these forums is there any DVD set newer or more suitable for my needs than the Snowboard Addiction set?

Thx,
`S


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

ScottVD said:


> is there any DVD set newer or more suitable for my needs than the Snowboard Addiction set?


I still watch my SA training videos fairly regularly. So not sure if there are newer training videos out there or ones from another company. 
More suitable to your needs, I think SA has everything you will need to accomplish your goals. I thought they had 4 video disc lessons on just jibbing and freestyle.

Burton Snowboard Acacdemy did have some videos out but they were almost a copy of SA's videos


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

Not really. I've looked at a lot of other snowboard trick tips and none of them are as detailed as the snowboard addiction trick tips.

The snowboard addiction guys actually updated their freestyle videos last year, so look at the 'intro to freestyle' and 'intermediate freestyle' courses for their most up to date freestyle trick tips.

If you want a detailed review, I reviewed them here (includes a video rundown of their membership and subscriber area as well):

Snowboard Addiction Freestyle Program Review - Do These Trick Tip Videos Work? - snomie.com


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Plus, just my opinion, but you'd be better off (and save some $) by getting the SA downloads and putting them on your ipod/phone/whatever.


----------



## aubzobot (Feb 19, 2011)

Yea. SA is a great system. As donutz said having them on your phone is great, you can watch something on the chairlift before your next run, or on the drive there, etc. The actual videos are really well done and provide loads of info. Just buy SA


----------



## ScottVD (Jan 19, 2011)

Thx for all the quick replies and advice! 

'S


----------

